# Il est arrivé...



## phil31 (8 Novembre 2003)

Et voilà mon premier message depuis mon Ibook G4.
Venant du PC, j'ai un peu de mal avec certaines fonctions, mais celà reste un régal.
Patience, à tous ceux qui attendent, je pense que ce portable en vaut réellement le coup.
L'intérieur est assez sympa même si la couleur est un peu triste, mais au toucher on ressent la qualité et la robustesse.


----------



## Mulder (8 Novembre 2003)

Des photos, des photos, des photos !


----------



## psyko (8 Novembre 2003)

c'est lequel le 12 ou 14 ???
alors pour un switcher bien ???
je suis dans le meme cas que toi.
qu's qui ta le plus derouté ???


----------



## stick (9 Novembre 2003)

Pour ma part j'ai switcher il y 5 mois pour l'ibook G3. Et tu verras rien à voir avec le PC. C'est le pied total.


Profites- en bien .


----------



## Blogiver (9 Novembre 2003)

çà y est, j'ai fini par craquer moi aussi !
Adieu mon vieux (et lent, et laid) pc...


----------



## phil31 (9 Novembre 2003)

psyko a dit:
			
		

> c'est lequel le 12 ou 14 ???
> alors pour un switcher bien ???
> je suis dans le meme cas que toi.
> qu's qui ta le plus derouté ???





C'est un 14' 933mhz, 256mo et 40go.
Actuellement je suis revenu sur mon pC, le temps de calibrer la batterie pour la première fois.
Sans ce calibrage, la batterie affichée pleine 4h00. J'espère que le calibrage va la faire passer aux 6 heures annoncées.
Sinon se qui me déroute un peu c'est l'utilisation du clic droit qui me manque parfois.
Mais j'ai le sentiment d'une réelle cohérence entre tous les applications de l'ibook, l'impression que des ponts existent entre les applications. Chose que je n'ai jamais ressenti sur PC.
Du bonheur en perspective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même les jeux fournis avec sont sympas....


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (9 Novembre 2003)

Branches une souris 2 boutons avec molette tu revivras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le clik droit existe aussi. par exemple, quand tu veux quitter une appli, ou pour créer nouveau dossier....


----------



## cham (9 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Branches une souris 2 boutons avec molette tu revivras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, sans la souris, il suffit de faire Ctrl+clic pour avoir le menu contextuel.


----------



## thibs (10 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de franchir le pas moi aussi.
J'ai commande hier un ibook G4 933 sur applestore.
Je vais donc passer d'un vieux PC (sous linux et sans Windows) a un magnifique ibook. Il me tarde de le recevoir.

A tres bientot.


----------



## phil31 (10 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour tout ces conseils.
Mon Pc me semble être une machine bonne à mettre dans un musée.
Une photo sur IPhoto, voulez vous l'envoyer par Mail : Oui.
Et voilà !!!
Quoi pas besoin de la retoucher sur photoshop pour la réduire, puis d'ouvrir Outlook puis d'aller chercher j'ai rangé cette p***** de photo pour la joindre.
Comme tout semble plus simple....


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Novembre 2003)

C comme si tu veux joindre un fichier ou image dans mail. Tu rédiges un nouveau mail, et tu prends le fichier qui est sur ton bureau, et tu le glisses dans le mail et ils se joint automatiquement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vive le  glissé déposé sur mac


----------



## Sebang (10 Novembre 2003)

Moi je suis un switcher aussi. je passe du G3 a mon premier G4 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, je suis encore loin de le recevoir mon petit 12 pouces parce que j'ai recu un mail de l'Apple Store me disant qu'il y aurait 4 ou 5 jours de retard sans compter la livraison... C'etait il y a 3 jours...

Donc on continue a prendre mon courage a deux mains et j'attend... J'espere pour le weekend prochain, ca serait sympa, y'en a marre de la Dreamcast et de son modem 33k!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, amis switchers, amusez-vous bien avec votre premier Mac, c'est du pur bonheur et vous comprendrez enfin pourquoi tout les utilisateurs Mac denigrent autant Winows !!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Novembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui voulait des photos des nouveaux ibook G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source Macbidouille:

Ibook G4 800


----------



## Blogiver (10 Novembre 2003)

Chouette !
Le clavier à l'air plus résistant que la précédente version, je me trompe ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Novembre 2003)

C le même touché sauf qu'il est pas transparent. A voir....


----------



## Souriceau (10 Novembre 2003)

On ne peut pas dire que le mec sur mac bidouille soit franchement antousiaste... En gros c'est "bon pas mal mais pas très intéressant"... Sans parler des commentaires sur la qualité des plastiques... 

Quid de ses commentaires pour ceux qui l'ont déjà ?


----------



## eTeks (10 Novembre 2003)

Puré !!! En comparant les résultats XBench entre http://aberco.free.fr/ibook/dedan.html et http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/ibook_g4/ibook_g4_review.html, 
on a un CPU Test passant de 74.24 à 95.51 en passant de 256 Mo à 640 Mo... 
Je regrette pas d'avoir gonflé le mien.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Novembre 2003)

Ben les plastiques des nouveaux sont vraiment pas terrible c ce que je disais.... C la politique de réduction des coûts.... Il fait cheap maintenant + que classe.
Par contre, pour les benchs, l'absence de cache L3 et le cache l2 /2 n'aide pas ces perfs....
Par contre, je trouve bizarre que la radeon 9200  soit inférieure à l'ancienne radeon 7500 ??


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (10 Novembre 2003)

Que les perfs augmente ok mais autant que ça je doute un peu...

On verra quand tous le monde commencera à faire des tests


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2003)

bon ça répond toujours pas a ma question, c'est quoi les 2 premiers caractères du numéro de série ?


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2003)

Allez donne plus de détail !!!
on attends les notres fait nous rêver !!

@+


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2003)

c bon à savoir ça !!


@+


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, sans la souris, il suffit de faire Ctrl+clic pour avoir le menu contextuel.



ça fonctionne toujours sous panther ?

@+


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je suis encore loin de le recevoir mon petit 12 pouces parce que j'ai recu un mail de l'Apple Store me disant qu'il y aurait 4 ou 5 jours de retard sans compter la livraison... C'etait il y a 3 jours...



Peux tu me dire, quand as tu commandé ton Ibook, car j'en ai commandé un et je m'inquiete du retard que tu invoques car je n'en peux plus d'attendre !!!



			
				Sebang a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, amis switchers, amusez-vous bien avec votre premier Mac, c'est du pur bonheur et vous comprendrez enfin pourquoi tout les utilisateurs Mac denigrent autant Winows !!



Et oui quand on y a goutté on peux plus s'en passé 

@+


----------



## Sebang (10 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> @+



Tiens, le linux de la B.U. n'a pas compris ce qui se passait avec ta citation...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc je répond à ta question :
J'ai commandé mon iBook 12" le 31 Octobre et il a été signalé comme envoyé le 4 Novembre.
Puis le 6 Novembre, je reçois donc ce mail d'Apple me disant qu'il y aurait 4 ou 5 jours de retard
sans compter la livraison. Bizarrement, la date d'envoi est passé au 6 novembre sur le suivi Apple Store...

Affaire à suivre. J'espère l'avoir pour ce weekend pour le montrer à mon grand père qui veut s'en offrir un !


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2003)

J'ai commandé mon 14" le 30, peut être vais-je l'avoir cette semaine !!!
Aaaaaarffff c'est bon dy croire !!

@+


----------



## yagoceron (11 Novembre 2003)

"Possible futur switcher que son compte bancaire n'arrive pas à franchir le pas" je voudrais savoir deux trucs :

1) Est-ce qu'il est bruyant ?

2) Est-ce qu'il chauffe beaucoup ?

Merci


----------



## Philito (11 Novembre 2003)

yagoceron a dit:
			
		

> "Possible futur switcher que son compte bancaire n'arrive pas à franchir le pas" je voudrais savoir deux trucs :
> 
> 1) Est-ce qu'il est bruyant ?
> 
> ...



Salut Yagoceron (content de te revoir par ici....)

Je viens d'en acheter un là maintenant, j'attend de rentrer chez moi pouvoir le tester....

J'essaie de te répondre au plus vite !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça m'énerve d'être au boulot et de ne pas pouvoir tester la bête... raghhhhhhhh


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2003)

te plaint pas tu vas pouvoir le tester dès ce soir !! il y en a qui l'ont commandé mais qui doivent attendre qu'Apple puisse fournir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Philito (11 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> te plaint pas tu vas pouvoir le tester dès ce soir !! il y en a qui l'ont commandé mais qui doivent attendre qu'Apple puisse fournir !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne me plains pas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est un 12" que j'ai pris, disponible directement au magasin...

depuis le mois et demi à attendre ma borne airport extrême quand elle est sortie (avec débit direct de la Carte de Crédit), je ne commande plus sur l'Apple Store....


----------



## yagoceron (11 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Salut Yagoceron (content de te revoir par ici....)
> 
> Je viens d'en acheter un là maintenant, j'attend de rentrer chez moi pouvoir le tester....
> 
> J'essaie de te répondre au plus vite !!!



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et félicitations pour ton achat, je t'envie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HS. Je t'avais répondu à ton MP mais mon message n'apparait comme envoyé, tu l'as reçu ?


----------



## phil31 (11 Novembre 2003)

yagoceron a dit:
			
		

> "Possible futur switcher que son compte bancaire n'arrive pas à franchir le pas" je voudrais savoir deux trucs :
> 
> 1) Est-ce qu'il est bruyant ?
> 
> ...




Je ne trouve pas qu'il chauffe énormément. En revanche je le trouve un peu bruyant lorsque je mets un cd.
La batterie semble tenir les 6 heures annoncées, même si je ne fais que du traitement de texte essentiellement.


----------



## Philito (11 Novembre 2003)

Salut Yagoceron,

oui je l'avais reçu (finalement à la fin du mois, je me casse au Chili, je ne sais pas quand je rentrerais.... d'où l'ibook) j'y répondrais ce soir, là pas trop le temps !

Sinon pour l'ibook... ouawww quelle belle machine.... je crois que le plastique est question de gout.... moi j'adore autant celui-ci que le design du Ti !!!!

Sinon il chauffe sur le dessous, mais pas trop, j'ai regardé un dvd pour vider la batterie hier sur le lit et ça ne chauffe pas trop et au niveau du bruit, très silencieux ce truc en fait.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà

A bientot !!!

Phil


----------



## Mulder (11 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour l'ibook... ouawww quelle belle machine.... je crois que le plastique est question de gout.... moi j'adore autant celui-ci que le design du Ti !!!!
> 
> Sinon il chauffe sur le dessous, mais pas trop, j'ai regardé un dvd pour vider la batterie hier sur le lit et ça ne chauffe pas trop et au niveau du bruit, très silencieux ce truc en fait....



C'est le 12" ?


----------



## Sir (11 Novembre 2003)

Mulder , philito a bien un 12" , il a marque dans le thread....
Sinon quelques benchs itunes de sont qui l'ont recus svp ????
Sir.


----------



## Ptit-beignet (11 Novembre 2003)

Salut a vous heureux possesseur d'iBook G4 (bonjour aux autres aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),
J'envisage dans l'avenir d'acheter un iBook G4 933 14' . Mon utilisation est :
programmation, Web, mail, traitement de texte , un peu de montage photo et surtout de la 3D(blender, C4D CE). Actuellement je bosse sur un G4 QS 733 avec 640MB de RAM. Je me demandais si je verrais une difference au niveau vitesse ?
Si les possesseurs de new iBook pouvait lancer cinebench pour voir les scores qu'ils obtiennent, ca serait sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez
A+
Vincent 

PS: cinebench est dispo sur maxon.net/downloads ou un truc comme ca ...


----------



## skydarkness (12 Novembre 2003)

Salut, tu n'auras aucune difference avec ton QS, tout simplement à cause de la memoire cache... tu n'as que 256 de L2 sur l'iBook, et 1Mo si je me souviens bien sur ton QS.

Ca sera peut etre meme plus lent, mais pas beaucoup 

(pour info, je bosse sur photoshop, et j'en prends un quand meme, meme si je ne m'attends pas a des exploits en performances, cet iBook me plait!!)


----------



## bartsimp (12 Novembre 2003)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Puré !!! En comparant les résultats XBench entre http://aberco.free.fr/ibook/dedan.html et http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/ibook_g4/ibook_g4_review.html,
> on a un CPU Test passant de 74.24 à 95.51 en passant de 256 Mo à 640 Mo...
> Je regrette pas d'avoir gonflé le mien.



Dans le test, qq1 sait de quel pb 800 il s'agit pour la comparaison ?
Je suppose que c'est celui là : http://www.apple-history.com/frames/body.php?page=gallery&amp;model=pg4_dvi


----------



## Mulder (12 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Mulder , philito a bien un 12" , il a marque dans le thread....



Ok. Je demandais parce qu'on avait tendance à dire que le 14" chauffait moins que le 12. Mais si le ventilo du 12" ne démarre presque jamais c'est bon signe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Sinon quelques benchs itunes de sont qui l'ont recus svp ????



Heu. On fait ça comment ?


----------



## Sir (12 Novembre 2003)

Tu prends un cd audio et tu le converti en mp3 et tu vois ca met combien de temps


----------



## phil31 (12 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends un cd audio et tu le converti en mp3 et tu vois ca met combien de temps



Tu peux aussi aller  Là


----------



## Sir (12 Novembre 2003)

Certes , je prefererais des benchs ITUNES car Xbench ....
Sir.


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2003)

J'ai eu mon apple center cet après -midi et il m'ont dit que je n'aurai sans doute pas mon Ibook avant la semaine prochaine !!!
bouuuooouuuuoooouuu !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








@+


----------

